# Surefire M2 Centurion head



## Policetacteam

Can anyone tell me where I can buy a newer model Surefire M2 Centurion head / bezel? I have the older model which is totally smooth around the edges and I would like to get one of the newer ones as pictured below which has the cut outs (sorta Fenix TK10ish). Keep in mind I do not need the lamp just the bezel! Also will this still thread on to the older body style!?! Thanks

http://www.surefire.com/surefire/content/M2_large.jpg


----------



## bullfrog

why don't you start by putting up a "Want to Buy" over in the marketplace... 

I'm not aware of any retailers that just sell the bezel without the lamp - maybe try calling surefire directly if you don't get any bites on BST...?


----------



## kramer5150

I'm sure if you post a WTT thread in the marketplace someone will offer you a trade.. There are a lot of members who prefer the older bezel design over the current one.


----------



## Solscud007

Haha actually I have a spare head, new type. wanna trade?


----------



## JNewell

What's the number on your light? I have # A00279, which is very early, and it has the hex bezel.


----------



## JNewell

OK, maybe I misunderstood. Your bezel looks like those pictured here?: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2693653&postcount=261


----------



## Bullzeyebill

JNewell said:


> OK, maybe I misunderstood. Your bezel looks like those pictured here?: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2693653&postcount=261



Those are pics of a C2 Centurian bezel. OP is talking about the M2 shock proof bezel that fits any C series body, and of course, the M2 body. It is larger in diameter.

Bill


----------



## kramer5150

FWIW, this is the current rendition M2 bezel:


----------



## Solscud007

Here is what the OP is talking about.


----------



## JNewell

Bullzeyebill said:


> Those are pics of a C2 Centurian bezel. OP is talking about the M2 shock proof bezel that fits any C series body, and of course, the M2 body. It is larger in diameter.
> 
> Bill


 
Oh, man...get me my dog and cane... :sigh::mecry:


----------



## Policetacteam

Solscud007,

Ok,

If anything should happen to you please will your Strider knife and Strider / Surefire light to ME!!! My bezel is exactly like solscud007's. I would be happy to trade my head unit with a GG & G Tactical Impact Device attached for your knife / light combo but I think I would still owe you about $400. That is a great picture! I'm kind of a knife nut and to see those two pieces together makes your heart start. Nice knife!!!


----------



## ampdude

Most people seem to prefer the older version with the vented ribs. It does look a lot better in my opinion.

However the advantage of the newer version would be, it's slightly lighter in weight. I guess it all depends on priorities.


----------



## Policetacteam

You maybe correct about possibly shaving a tiny bit of weight but considering I carry this on my main entry vest...a few grams of weight savings is completely unnoticeable! I just kinda like the newer look of the M2 bezel. I think they both look $h!t hot but why not mix it up a bit! And for GODS sakes....if I have to look at that Strider knife one more time I'm taking a second mortgage out on my house and purchasing one! You suck Solscud007!!


----------



## signal 13

I called SF directly to order the M2 bezel and I was STOKED to learn it was only $25!

But the joke was on me when I got it in the mail to find that it was the Z44 non-shock-iso C2-type bezel!

I recently acquired the newer style M2 bezel with the purchase of the $125 LU60 assembly for my SF Millenium Universal Weaponlight on my rifle.

I really do LOVE the new look of the M2 bezel too! I'm to the point where I would almost buy another LU60 just for the bezel!


----------



## ampdude

Yea, the weight reduction I'm sure is minuscule. I would go with the vented rib version any day. It will probably radiate heat better too.


----------



## Solscud007

Policetacteam said:


> And for GODS sakes....if I have to look at that Strider knife one more time I'm taking a second mortgage out on my house and purchasing one! You suck Solscud007!!




Perhaps I shall tempt you with this?








And to get your saliva going. . .
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2641174&postcount=339


----------



## Policetacteam

Dude...please!!!! Enough with the hot knife / light porn! You even switched out the tail cap! YOU ARE KILLING ME!!!!


----------



## Solscud007

Policetacteam said:


> Dude...please!!!! Enough with the hot knife / light porn! You even switched out the tail cap! YOU ARE KILLING ME!!!!




Yeah, for the SW02. but I have yet to confirm if the M2-ST (ST for strider) came with a SW02 or not. I have seen a few pictures online that talk about the Strider combo and they are all pictured with a SW02. but no one here can confirm if they did or not.


----------



## Policetacteam

Are there any differences between the Surefire Z48 tail cap and the SW02 tail cap besides the obvious aesthetic differences?


----------



## ampdude

Policetacteam said:


> Are there any differences between the Surefire Z48 tail cap and the SW02 tail cap besides the obvious aesthetic differences?



No, they have the same internals. The SW02 is heavier and bulkier than the Z48 and lacks knurling. I never understood the fascination with it, why it sells for more money, or the reason why it was ever made in the first place for that matter..


----------



## kramer5150

I have never held one before, but the added mass could help counter-balance the weight of the bezel. Some of the heavier bezels do not balance very well in the hand... IMHO.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

ampdude said:


> No, they have the same internals. The SW02 is heavier and bulkier than the Z48 and lacks knurling. I never understood the fascination with it, why it sells for more money, or the reason why it was ever made in the first place for that matter..



It is nice looking and looks good on a Surefire with the bulky turbo head. My RPM tailcap serves the same purpose.

Bill


----------



## ampdude

To each there own. I personally don't see the utility of it though.


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew

This is what I have now.....








And this is the bezel I wish I hadn't sold a year ago, I just think the older one looks better, but I needed a bezel to house an L60 LED module.


----------



## Size15's

The SW02 was designed, at the request of operators for WeaponLights - such as the M95. The "Charlie" (Clickie) switch like it's SW01 brother is easy to grip and rotate, even with gloves, in the cold and wet, and under stressful conditions. It was not intended for use on handheld lights.

The M2 bezel was redesigned to save weight. SureFire were careful to ensure the thermal properties of the bezel were not compromised by the weight-saving. Same goes for strength. The thickness of the bezel at the rim edge was not changed.
This bezel was just part of the drive to reduce the weight of the the M95 - the most issued WeaponLight to the US Armed Forces (AFAIK)


----------



## Policetacteam

Interesting facts. Its kinda funny. Looking at both pictures side by side I like the newer version better except that it looks like something is missing where the two venting ribs used to be. Correct me if I'm wrong but wouldn't it look better with the venting ribs still there to fill that weird empty space. I'm kind of on the fence. :shrug:


----------



## Solscud007

Here is what a M2 head looks like inside.







That is the head that got shot out by airsoft bb fire. starting from left to right:

Bezel ring, rubber gasket, pyrex lens (which you dont see cause it got shot out) plastic neoprene holder, neoprene, metal neoprene/p60 holder


----------



## Policetacteam

That is very cool! Well I believe this thread has officially come full circle if we are now dissecting the head of this beast! Any other cool factoids I should be aware of!?!


----------



## kramer5150

Sheesh, if theres anything you ever wanted to know about the M2... its in this thread.

Here's my vid review:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WunPPjKOb3U

FWIW... it comes with two light modules A P60 and P61 (the latter having a frosted tip)









It can also be made to host LED modules.





:twothumbs


----------



## Size15's

I like to think that it was my breaking the proto-type "M2" bezel that, in part, drove SureFire to giving it a much thicker bezel wall compared to the M3 bezel to beef it up.
I put the M2 through horrendously abusive, almost reckless at times field-testing. My goal was to see just how well the M2 bezel protected the Lamp Assembly. The difference between a C2 and M2 in terms of ability to withstand abusive handling and use including wilful misuse was significant. I also was able to demonstrate the robustness of the High Output Lamp Assemblies such as the P61 for the M2. The shorter, thicker, straighter filaments did not deform (or indeed break) under significant physical shock/impact etc.

I have tremendous respect for the M2.

Al


----------



## Solscud007

Size15's said:


> I like to think that it was my breaking the proto-type "M2" bezel that, in part, drove SureFire to giving it a much thicker bezel wall compared to the M3 bezel to beef it up.
> I put the M2 through horrendously abusive, almost reckless at times field-testing. My goal was to see just how well the M2 bezel protected the Lamp Assembly. The difference between a C2 and M2 in terms of ability to withstand abusive handling and use including wilful misuse was significant. I also was able to demonstrate the robustness of the High Output Lamp Assemblies such as the P61 for the M2. The shorter, thicker, straighter filaments did not deform (or indeed break) under significant physical shock/impact etc.
> 
> I have tremendous respect for the M2.
> 
> Al




Wow interesting. Do you have more details of this "abuse test" got pics of the prototype M2 head?


----------



## kramer5150

Solscud007 said:


> Wow interesting. Do you have more details of this "abuse test" got pics of the prototype M2 head?



x2... do you recall what kinds of abuse you subject it too? The M2 is my best light (by a HUGE margin) in so many ways its not funny. Durability, bomb-proof reliability, factory customer service/support weight heavily on my value scale.

Thank you Al!! :bow:


----------



## Size15's

Back at the time I posted photos of the M2 bezel evolution. They'll still be online here somewhere...


----------



## signal 13

RAF_Groundcrew said:


>


 
I really dig the new look of the M2 bezel. I just ordered a brand new SW02 and I'm torn on whether to use it on my handheld light, or on my M95 on my AR-15. I love the way it looks in this picture!

Perhaps I should just buy a second SW02!


----------



## Policetacteam

I agree that the SW02 looks pretty brawny! I think I would like it better as a weapon mounted tail switch! This may be a stupid question but can my dual output (chord for a tailswitch and button) tail end be used on this tailcap or not!?! That thing is knarly! I'm not totally certain if I'm sold on it mounted to the M2. It almost looks too big and robust for a hand held light.


----------



## Solscud007

yes it can. If you are talking about the XM tailcap. I have one and it is just liek any other tailcap. it will fit any standard body from surefire.


----------



## Policetacteam

This is the tail switch assembly I'm currently running on my duty rifle. Would the SW02 be able to work with this!?! 

http://www.surefire.com/surefire/content/xm07_large.jpg


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Policetacteam said:


> This is the tail switch assembly I'm currently running on my duty rifle. Would the SW02 be able to work with this!?!


 


Yes, you can use the SW02 in place of the XM tailcap shown.:thumbsup:


----------



## signal 13

Policetacteam said:


> This is the tail switch assembly I'm currently running on my duty rifle. Would the SW02 be able to work with this!?!
> 
> http://www.surefire.com/surefire/content/xm07_large.jpg


 
If you're wondering if you can use them at the same time, that would be no. The SW02 would be used with an offset mount + foregrip:


----------



## Size15's

The XM TailCap can also be used with an off-set mount or other mount, and a vertical foregrip because the XM has the push button pressure Clickie Switch in addition to the remote switch. The remote tape pressure switch could be located on the vertical foregrip, or perhaps on elsewhere on the weapon should an alternate hold be used (hence why it's called a remote switch)


----------



## Solscud007

Policetacteam said:


> This is the tail switch assembly I'm currently running on my duty rifle. Would the SW02 be able to work with this!?!
> 
> http://www.surefire.com/surefire/content/xm07_large.jpg





as others have said, yes you can use the SW02 instead of the XM tailcap.

The SW02 actually came on the M952C. I have a M952P. The "C" stands for charlie/clickie and "P" stands for pressure. the M952P comes with the SW01 fatty tailcap.

Sadly those models are now discontinued. SF only offers the M952XM.


----------



## Policetacteam

Ok...I'm not sure if I'm understanding this correctly!?! Let me clarify. I do not want to replace my XM because I use both features (the tape and the constant "on" button) equally. I guess my question is can I continue to keep the XM (both features) while having the gnarly knob section of the SW02? Kinda confusing but hopefully that cleared it up! Thanks for baring with me.


----------



## Size15's

The answer is still no.

Please ignore that I've removed the rubber shroud from this SW02 (it's a real pain to put it back on BTW)






The two TailCaps are individual whole TailCaps. They do not disassemble. It's one or the other. It's not possible to blend the two.


----------



## Solscud007

Size15's said:


> The answer is still no.
> 
> Please ignore that I've removed the rubber shroud from this SW02 (it's a real pain to put it back on BTW)




yep. take quite a bit of elbow grease and a little bit of swearing to get it back on.


----------



## Policetacteam

Copy that! That is what I figured but I thought it would be cool with the gnarled knob! This thread continues to get better.


----------



## Policetacteam

Ok. I received my new M2 bezel from Solscud007 and it looks tuff! I have to say...the new M2 bezel looks way cooler than my old one! I also dropped a Malkoff M60 in that bad boy...good to go! I am loving this light all over again! Thanks again Solscud007! I wish I could post some pics but I have not quite figured that part out yet!


----------



## 1wrx7

Don't forget the M2 head is also available in HA-BK as M600 Scoutlight parts:twothumbs


----------



## Policetacteam

Nice...more Surefire porn!!! Those look great! I noticed the newer M2 head is just a tad darker than my old one and I think it makes it look even cooler. There are are so many other companies making quality lights (Fenix, EagleTac, Olight, etc...) for much cheaper that you kind of put Surefire to the back burner. Surefire products have been on the cutting edge of Military and Law Enforcement lighting for many years. Sometimes it seems that they fall just slightly behind the curve but they continue to build lights that hold up to brutal conditions and persevere. I know that there are several companies making lights comparable to Surefire but I think time will be the true test! Will these newer companies back their products like Surefire has and will their products survive real world conditions!?! Time will tell! Surefire will always have my business!! :rock:


----------



## Solscud007

So very true. So far SF's customer service/Tech support is top notch!!! They replaced my broken M2 head in an instant.

I wish SF made the M2D. Then I could have a mini M3.


Here is what could have been.


----------



## Policetacteam

I would agree with you about their customer service. Surefire is the cat's meow when it comes to customer service! I had a Streamlight M3 mounted to my Glock. While attending a SWAT school the plastic bezel cracked but the light was still usable. I called Streamlight and they wanted to charge me nearly $100.00 to replace the PLASTIC BEZEL. I explained to the rep that I could just buy a new light for slightly more than that! Long story short...I told Streamlight to go pound sand and bought a Surefire X200B. I have never looked back and I have never dealt with Streamlight again. Customer service can make or break a business. I doubt Streamlight will go out of business because of the loss of my business but I will never buy their products. Surefire is top notch in the customer service area! Hopefully that never changes!!!


----------



## Solscud007

Surefire Korea has a detailed comparison of a normal C2 head and M2 head and their components

http://surefirekorea.com/board/boar...2&page=4&type=v&num1=999998&num2=00000&lock=N


----------



## Policetacteam

Any M2 mods were noting? Milkyspit mods especially!?! Lets see them!


----------



## Solscud007

well there is always Lumens Factory bulbs.


----------



## Policetacteam

Do tell!?!


----------



## Solscud007

Any of these will work. but you need to focus on the voltage.
http://lumensfactory.com/products.php?cat_id=2


----------



## Policetacteam

How do you think the Lumens Factory compare to the Malkoff's?


----------



## Solscud007

I think malkoffs are brighter. But you dont need the ring to use them with M2. There is debate that LEDs is wasted in a M2 head. You need to heatsink properties of a normal C2 head. The M2 is designed for shock which you know. So for me, since I have so many SFs i use my M2 heads soley for incan bulbs.


----------



## Policetacteam

I have read a lot about the M2 and C2 heads. I realize the M2 head is designed more for incans and not LED's but I have not noticed any adverse effects by using a Malkoff in both of my Surefire weapon / combat lights. I have run my weapon mounted light for extended periods and have never noticed any problems with heat management. The last time was a few weeks ago during an officer involved shooting and I located the suspect holed up in an upstairs apartment! My light ran, continuously, for approximately 30-40 minutes. Although the temperature was probably in the upper 20's to lower 30's. I guess take it for what its worth!


----------



## CLHC

Got no problems or issues running a Malkoff in my SF.M2!


----------



## kramer5150

CLHC said:


> Got no problems or issues running a Malkoff in my SF.M2!



No problems here running various DX modules in my M2. Although it does get warm so I am careful not to let it run unattended.


----------



## Policetacteam

Heat issues are not really a worry for me because my lights rarely run continuously for that long! They do get a healthy work out but I cannot think of a time they ran continuously for anything longer than 40 minutes. I think its good to be aware of the mechanical limitations of gear but I think the M2 head is good to go with the high output Malkoff's. That's just my opinion and not scientifically based. Just one man's observations through actual field use!


----------



## CLHC

Policetacteam said:


> Heat issues are not really a worry for me because my lights rarely run continuously for that long! They do get a healthy work out but I cannot think of a time they ran continuously for anything longer than 40 minutes. I think its good to be aware of the mechanical limitations of gear but I think the M2 head is good to go with the high output Malkoff's. That's just my opinion and not scientifically based. Just one man's observations through actual field use!


Well put! :thumbsup:


----------



## KROMATICS

1wrx7 said:


> Don't forget the M2 head is also available in HA-BK as M600 Scoutlight parts:twothumbs




It seems that the Z32 is available in the M2 style but in type-II anodizing? (1) and (2) seem to be claiming that but every place online that comes up in my search for Z32 shows the old pre-M2 style. How do I know what I'm getting? It's not shown on the Surefire website outside of the LU60A which appears to be HA-III and more expensive as it's part of the kit. No Z32 to be found anywhere on the site either. When I call they tell me they don't sell flashlight parts separately. 








So there is the following as far as I can tell:

M2 head in Type-III (HA) NA as part of the LU60
M2 head in Type-III (HA) BK as part of the LU60A
M2 head in Type-II BK as "Z32 Shockproof Bezel Pyrex Window Version"

Is this right? Does anyone know where I can get the last one on that list?


----------



## Owen

Direct from SF. 
M2 head in Type-III (HA)
*part #: 13586-1*
M2 head in Type-II BK 
*part #: 13586-11*-this is not the Z32

Black type II actually costs a little more than the HA one, as I recall.


----------



## KROMATICS

Owen said:


> Direct from SF.
> M2 head in Type-III (HA)
> *part #: 13586-1*
> M2 head in Type-II BK
> *part #: 13586-11*-this is not the Z32
> 
> Black type II actually costs a little more than the HA one, as I recall.



Thanks. So are both of these black, one type-II and the other type-III (HA) then? 

I know there is a black one as part of the LU60A conversion kit that is supposed to be hard anodized and a natural/olive drab one that is hard anodized as part of LU60 (same as stock on the M2) or at least I think so...

EDIT: It seems 13586-11 goes back at least as far as 2004 so I doubt it could be the new style M2 head.


----------



## Owen

_Natural_ HA(stock M2) 13586-1
Black Type II 13586-11
The part numbers didn't change, they just discontinued the old style(presumably) when they began production of the new.
Just to confirm, I've ordered both new and old style with those part #s. SF was out of the black, but the nat-HA I got last time I ordered was the new one. Now if I could hold onto a couple instead of selling them off whenever I realize I don't need them _right now_...

I don't know the part # for the black HA version.


----------



## KROMATICS

I ordered some modern M2 style bezels as "Z32", "13586-11" and as part of the "LU60A" lamp module. 

The first two were the same despite the bags being labeled differently and a slight price difference. One has the "caution hot surface" laser etching aligned correctly (most don't seem to?) which could indicate it was from another batch. That might be the "13586-11" one but I wasn't paying attention. Both are type-II black. 

The one that came with the LU60A however is most definitely type-III (hard anodized) black. 

So they do make THREE versions of the modern M2 style bezel. Type-II Black / Type-III Black / Type-III OD/Natural


----------



## ElectronGuru

Here's a new family photo:


----------



## DimeRazorback




----------



## gstrand

OK, I just found this, and am glad I did...  

I recently came in to owning a Strider M2 (#282.) It came without the original head, but with a KL5. I put a Z58 tailcap on it since I like clicky, and am good... I think... but I've been contemplating a P60 dropin and regular (C2 HA) front end... Would it get me anything seriously better than the KL5? Just looking for opinions... 

It's a great light as is - I've since gotten rid of my 6p, 9p and a C2... just because I never use them anymore.


----------



## kelmo

Mine looks like that one except in HAIII, its a M2 with a Z48 switch . I think we have different lanyard attachments though. Thats a real beauty you got there KROMATICS!

If only Surefire would drop a regulator circuit in the Z48 tailcap assembly. There appears to be plenty of room for one. 

We can dream can't we?!


----------



## jp2515

KROMATICS said:


>



:thumbsup: Awesome! Is that a Z2/Z3 with a Z49?


----------



## ElectronGuru

jp,

Here's a little inspiration:



​

Click for larger version


Dan


----------



## jp2515

ElectronGuru said:


> jp,
> 
> Here's a little inspiration:
> 
> ​Click for larger version
> 
> 
> Dan



AWESOME! 

:thumbsup::twothumbs


----------



## ElectronGuru

So thats an M2 with Z48, Z2 with M2 bezel and Z49, and finally a C2 with M2 bezel and Z49. Grey/Black/Black.


----------



## ElectronGuru

Quick update. Here's a comparison shot with popular bezels:






I found a reliable source of type II black M2 bezels, but gave up trying to find HA black, so I'm making my own.


----------



## Solscud007

really? why? just go buy the LU60A.

http://www.surefire.com/LU60A-Incandescent-Lamp-Module

it will always be HA BK. jsut call surefire to confirm.


----------



## ElectronGuru

Interesting. Do I have this right? Thats an M2 bezel with E to C adaptor??


----------



## QtrHorse

I'm curious to know as well.


Edit:

Looks like after a little research, the LU60A is a M2 head with a E to C adaptor.

I had always thought the LU60 combo had male threads on the opposite end. It looks like the new LU60A has female threads now and the older LU60 with male threads is discontinued.


----------



## Size15's

The LU60 is the Lamp Module used by the M95 WeaponLight.
It is the "Millennium Series" version of the L60.
the LU60 features a Lamp Module Adapter Collar that screws into WeaponLight Housings (such as the MH90), or even the U2 body.
Since the M95 is still a live product the LU60 is too.

The LU60A is the Lamp Module intended for the M600 ScoutLight WeaponLight.
It features a Lamp Module Adapter Collar that screws onto the ScoutLight Housing Body (MH60) which also happens to be the same threads as the E-Series bodies.

Aftermarket "E2C" adapters perform a similar function to the LU60A Lamp Module Adapter Collar which is to allow a standard bezel to mate with an E-Series body.

The LU60 is natural HA because the Millennium Series is.
The LU60A is Black HA because the ScoutLight is.

Al


----------



## QtrHorse

Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

ElectronGuru said:


> Quick update. Here's a comparison shot with popular bezels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a reliable source of type II black M2 bezels, but gave up trying to find HA black, so I'm making my own.


Do you still have any M2-HA bezel left for sale?


----------



## ElectronGuru

Size15's said:


> Al



Man, there are so many layers to your understanding, I'm going to have to study your answer! :thanks:




Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Do you still have any M2-HA bezel left for sale?



Sorry, no. I got the specific gray HA used in the photo along with a complete M2 light (which I will eventually bore). 
I've been able to source only the black (type II) ones individually. 

But I *love* these bezels and am not giving up!


----------



## ElectronGuru

Size15's said:


> The LU60 is the Lamp Module used by the M95 WeaponLight.
> It is the "Millennium Series" version of the L60.



Follow up question:

So "Millennium" suggests C to M adaptor, but the threads look to small. 

Are there any common bodies or body series that LU60 collars work with?


----------



## nzgunnie

ElectronGuru said:


> Follow up question:
> 
> So "Millennium" suggests C to M adaptor, but the threads look to small.
> 
> Are there any common bodies or body series that LU60 collars work with?



The LU60 is for the M95X light, which has C type threads, as it uses an M2 head. Just like the M2 is a Millenium series light, but has the C type threads.

As for the second part of your question, I think the LU60 collars work with U2/K2 bodies.


----------



## Size15's

In simplistic terms one of the things that differentiates WeaponLights from handhelds is that handhelds have bezels & bodies whereas WeaponLights have Lamp Modules and Housings.
(Lamp Modules can feature a bezel, or even be a bezel in certain circumstances)

So taking the "M2" as an example of a handheld:
It features a bezel, lamp assembly and body + TailCap.

It's WeaponLight counterpart is the M95
Note that there is no need to use an "X" as in M95X unless you are going to explain what X can stand for. In which case it would be a small "x" as in M95x where "x" is 
1 = Dual Thumbscrew Rail Mount (M49) 
2 = ARMS Lever Mount Assembly (M50)
It features a Lamp Module (LU60) (comprising of a bezel, lamp assembly and Lamp Module Adapter Collar), Housing Body (MH90) (also featuring either the M49 or M50 see above), and a TailCap.

*Bezels screw onto bodies.
Lamp Modules screw into Housings*

When talking about standard (called "C" only by CPFers) systems such as the Millennium Universal WeaponLights or the Classic Universal WeaponLights, in order to screw a bezel into a housing you need an adapter. Either an Adapter Collar or a Lamp Module Housing Body (which also holds one or more batteries)
The main reason for this is that these adapters feature a physical stop in their neck to prevent the batteries from slamming into the back of the Lamp Assembly under recoil. This also reduces the amount the batteries can slam into each other.

The U2 is an exception since it screws into its body using the same threads as a Lamp Module screwing into a Housing Body.

It's also worth pointing out that these threads are shorter than those for a TailCap and that in the old days they were even shorter still (which can result in some compatibility issues with some Classic WeaponLight components by that's a whole other story)

My point is that I don't consider Lamp Modules to have "C" type threads because they are not compatible with what CPFers refer to when they write "C" (ie 6P, C2, G2 etc)


----------



## ElectronGuru

Wow, more great info!

So to summarize, the collar that comes with the LU60 assembly:


Has C to C threads (male/male)
Has shorter threads at the bottom than traditional 'bodies'
Includes a 'throat' to retain cells
HA-NA finish

At the risk of making you cringe, it sounds almost like a high velocity 3P body


----------



## Size15's

ElectronGuru said:


> Wow, more great info!
> 
> So to summarize, the collar that comes with the LU60 assembly:
> 
> 
> Has C to C threads (male/male)
> Has shorter threads at the bottom than traditional 'bodies'
> Includes a 'throat' to retain cells
> HA-NA finish
> 
> At the risk of making you cringe, it sounds almost like a high velocity 3P body



Whilst the 'front end' of the LU60 Adapter Collar is threaded to accept 'standard' bezels, the 'rear end' threads do not mate with 'standard' TailCap (or any TailCap) since it mates with a WeaponLight housing body.

The LU60 Adapter Collar is not a 'body', traditional or otherwise. It is a Lamp Module Adapter Collar. It holds no batteries [like a Lamp Module Housing Body does]. It is not anything like a 3P body. One could argue that the L60 Lamp Module is similar to a 3P body except that you can't screw a TailCap onto it and have it function.
You can screw an A21 Universal Housing Body onto either an LU60 or L30 Lamp Module and a TailCap onto the rear of the A21 and use the R30 Lamp Assembly.

The LU60 is HA. In SureFire terminology 'HA' without any other descriptor means 'natural' rather than dyed (coloured). "HA-NA" is not a term I, nor SureFire recognise.

Al


----------



## QtrHorse

Just in case anyone wanted to see the LU60A E to C adapter, here it is.

This adapter worked with all the aftermarket C/ P series SF heads that I have. The Vital Gear E to C adaper only worked with a select few. They look almost identical as you can see by the picture below.







Vital Gear on the left and SF on the right.


----------



## ElectronGuru

:kewlpics: Thank you for the detail!

These are getable but $$. The bezel of course is sweet, so it really comes down to how much this adaptor alone is worth. One way to find out!


----------



## QtrHorse

ElectronGuru said:


> :kewlpics: Thank you for the detail!
> 
> These are getable but $$. The bezel of course is sweet, so it really comes down to how much this adaptor alone is worth. One way to find out!


 

I believe both the Vital Gear and TNC E to C adapter sell for $25. I don't know if these SF adapters could be purchased and sold again in that price range.

They do not look as clean looking as a TNC adapter but look better than the Vital Gear because they are smaller.

The M2 head that comes with it, is more of a matte/ satin finish. It does not match a SF 6P color.


----------



## ElectronGuru

QtrHorse said:


> The M2 head that comes with it, is more of a matte/ satin finish. It does not match a SF 6P color.



Thats actually a good thing. Part of the appeal (and expense) of this kit is the HA finish. 

Here's a type III and type II finished 6P for comparison:










​


----------



## l2icel3all

ElectronGuru said:


> Thats actually a good thing. Part of the appeal (and expense) of this kit is the HA finish.
> 
> Here's a type III and type II finished 6P for comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



This is going to be a bit off topic but where'd you manage to get the 6p HA III from?


----------



## QtrHorse

l2icel3all said:


> This is going to be a bit off topic but where'd you manage to get the 6p HA III from?


 
He sells them. Look for his FS thread. He has C2's, 6P's and etc..


----------



## DimeRazorback

The link is in his sig line :thumbsup:


----------



## ElectronGuru

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Do you still have any M2-HA bezel left for sale?



It took me a month and a half, but I have a few HA gray bezels ready to go.


----------



## ElectronGuru

QtrHorse said:


> Just in case anyone wanted to see the LU60A E to C adapter



Here's the business end:


----------



## ElectronGuru

Here's the whole set:






I'm officially addicted


----------



## Size15's

Great to see all three together!
FYI, SureFire have been using the bezel you're calling "M2-BK" as the new Z32 bezel for some time.


----------



## ElectronGuru

Size15's said:


> Great to see all three together!



:thumbsup:


I don't have anything near a comprehensive collection, but any time you want to see something, just let me know. 

My camera time is at your disposal.


----------



## yazkaz

Quick question: is this Z32 in HA2 or HA3?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Surefire-M2...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Listing says "gloss black" but I'm just not sure about being HA2 or 3...
Planning on getting one from there but if it turns out to to be HA2 then I'll probably sent it out for strip and re-ano into hard clear (ie. OD)...

Any take?


----------



## Eric242

The glossy SF stuff usualy is Type II anodized (there is no such thing as HA2 - HA means hard anodized which is Type III) and the pics certainly make it look so. Although pics can be deceiving (especially when taken like these) and I never handled a black M2 head.

Eric


----------

